# Jeep Wrangler



## Top

I'm new member 
I am looking to replace my 91 Wrangler YJ with a Myers Plow setup with a newer Jeep Wrangler and Plow setup.

What year did the Jeep Wagner go away from a solid frame? I want to keep the solid solid for the propose of Plowing. Does anybody have any idea's that would be helpfully in making my decision. 

The particulars that I am looking for in this replacement are;
6cyl
automatic
Hardtop
I am not look for used Jeep Wrangler that has never had a plow 

Thank for your help in advance
Mike


----------



## theplowmeister

ALL Jeep wranglers have frames

How much you want to spend?

"I am not look for used Jeep Wrangler that has never had a plow "

what are you looking for?


----------



## 32vld

The earlier TJ's have more plow size options then the later TJ's. You will see this when you E match the plow Co's websites.

The 2dr JK's are made to take larger plows then the TJ's. 4 dr JK's are rated to take smaller plows.


----------



## Top

*Jeep*

Thanks for the reply

I have 91 Jeep Wrangler with a Meyers Plow a Meyers plow on it. I need to replace the vehicle because its starting to nickle dime me to death. Its been very reliable for the type of plowing I'm doing, driveways and small parking lots.
So I am looking for the versatility of the jeep. So I'm looking to see if there is another vehicle with a plow setup that would be better than Jeep or should I stay with the Jeep setup.

If I replace the Jeep for another Jeep I'm not going to by a band new one is there any year Wrangle that I should stay away from. What other vehicles should I consider.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## theplowmeister

For driveways you cant beet a Wrangler. except with a tractor with an inverted blower.

I too have been looking at newer Jeeps

I have plowed with YJs and TJs

your YJ 91 - 95 has the most torque of idle, then the TJs (97 -06) the first V6 had the worst low end torque (07 - 14) and reduces visibility out the back. the newest Wrangler has a lot more HP but HP to move snow you need low end grunt, and the new ones are better. the new ones are also the worst for visibility backing up. that means slower backing up and with driveways we do a lot of backing up.


----------



## Top

*Jeep*

Wow this is the type of information I was looking low end torque and the differences in the model through the years, great info!

I to agree that the Wrangler is great for driveways I've used CJ5's and a CJ7 all worked great.

Thank you all for this information and I'm sure there more coming in.

Mike


----------



## jasonv

Top;2105322 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I have 91 Jeep Wrangler with a Meyers Plow a Meyers plow on it. I need to replace the vehicle because its starting to nickle dime me to death. Its been very reliable for the type of plowing I'm doing, driveways and small parking lots.
> So I am looking for the versatility of the jeep. So I'm looking to see if there is another vehicle with a plow setup that would be better than Jeep or should I stay with the Jeep setup.
> 
> If I replace the Jeep for another Jeep I'm not going to by a band new one is there any year Wrangle that I should stay away from. *What other vehicles should I consider.*
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


There aren't many options for "smaller" vehicles, with a frame, that can handle a plow.

Toyota Tacoma. Presuming that you're aiming for "smaller" vehicles, but you'd be looking at a considerably higher price. However, it would save you a bundle on FUEL, regardless of the engine. FWIW: Even the 4-cyl Tacoma does a really excellent job of plowing, its WAY ahead of any of the 4-cyl engines from when your '91 was new, and reality is that it will seriously outperform a '91 YJ 6-cyl. I also have a '91 YJ 6-cyl, and I would classify it as a "real turd". Can hardly hold 80 kph in 3rd gear pulling my boat around the lake. 4-cyl Tacoma can hardly tell the boat is even there.


----------



## novawagonmaster

I am very happy with the plowing performance of my TJ (6 cyl/manual trans). I could not imagine going back to a pickup to do driveways after using a Jeep. You just cannot beat the visibility and maneuverability.


----------



## Top

Thanks for the reply I've been real happy with my Jeep YJ and I have really set my sites on replacing her with new Jeep such as TY. By the way I had a CJ 5 and CJ 7 both manuals Transmissions. My YJ is an automatic and its been running fine saves on the constant shifting!

Mike


----------



## gunsworth

theplowmeister said:


> your YJ 91 - 95 has the most torque of idle, then the TJs (97 -06) the first V6 had the worst low end torque (07 - 14) and reduces visibility out the back. the newest Wrangler has a lot more HP but HP to move snow you need low end grunt, and the new ones are better. the new ones are also the worst for visibility backing up. that means slower backing up and with driveways we do a lot of backing up.


The drivetrain in the yj and tj are exactly the same, up until they got the newer 4 spd auto which was in the last few years forget when it started...

th jk has more power on paper, but due to the larger size they have a lower power to weight ratio. also alot bigger all around

used wrangler prices are silly, if your frame is solide just keep rocking what you have. seems the tjs now have frame rot issues just as bad as the yjs do. if you must buy used, go south.


----------



## theplowmeister

Yj and TJ drive train may be similar for automatics But the standerd the tranies are VERRY different. The YJ had the Peugeot 5sp they blewup the revers gear all the time. The TJ uses the NV 3500 trany that has a synco in revers VERY nice and a whole lot stronger.


----------



## kimber750

gunsworth said:


> used wrangler prices are silly, if your frame is solide just keep rocking what you have. seems the tjs now have frame rot issues just as bad as the yjs do. if you must buy used, go south.


2004 TJ


----------



## theplowmeister

That part of the frame is easy to fix How are the other parts


----------



## Randall Ave

There should have been a recall on those. Any vehicle frame should last 20 years. Just my opinion.


----------



## kimber750

theplowmeister said:


> That part of the frame is easy to fix How are the other parts


That is a frame repair job I did last year. What you can't see in the pics is the skid plate was only held on by 3 bolts , the other 3 weld nuts where rusted off.


----------



## Randall Ave

You plated them, or did you section them out?


----------



## kimber750

Randall Ave said:


> You plated them, or did you section them out?


I don't like to plate over rust. I cut out the rusted portions and weld in new steel.


----------



## theplowmeister

Looks good


----------



## kimber750

theplowmeister said:


> Looks good


I have lost count of how many Jeep frames I have done.

This is my '79.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

love jeeps but the chevy colorado is also actually a great plow truck with a few upgrades, you can often find them pretty cheap.


----------



## gunsworth

theplowmeister said:


> Yj and TJ drive train may be similar for automatics But the standerd the tranies are VERRY different. The YJ had the Peugeot 5sp they blewup the revers gear all the time. The TJ uses the NV 3500 trany that has a synco in revers VERY nice and a whole lot stronger.


wrong again, and he's talking auto anyways so i left out mauals. only the first year of the yj had the peugot trans (87) yj and tjs used the Ax5 and Ax15 (4cyl and 6 cyl) from 88-99. tjs only had the nv3550 from 00-04 when they brought in the 6 speed for the tjs final run. nv3550 isnt any stronger than the ax15 and the synchronized reverse is only handy if you arent fully stopping before changing gears, which you really shouldn't do either way...


----------



## theplowmeister

Your rite


----------

